

VC Investment in Internet Deals Did Not Fall Off A Cliff - catone
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/vc_investment_in_internet_deals_did_not_fall_off_cliff.php

======
ScottWhigham
On the front page of HN right now, TechCrunch has a post titled, "Venture
Capital Down 50%. It’s Not Just the Recession, Folks."

~~~
knightinblue
Yes and there's a line in that TC article that goes "VC funding has fallen off
a cliff."

This article is in response to that one. And a good one at that.

~~~
timr
Eh. The data is the same in both articles. They just disagree over the
definition of "cliff".

No matter who you ask, a 50% drop in investment is bad news.

